# 2013 Melb Xmas Case Swap



## djar007 (7/10/13)

I have three weeks off end of November to mid December. I am hoping a case swap happens around then. I am moving into my new house on the fifth of December. If it was on the weekend after that then I would be happy to host it. I have the approval of my wife and can host quite a few people. I will be in deer park. Bus stop is very close. Five minutes from the ring road. Twenty minutes to the city. So . The offer is there and if it proves to be too difficult then I am keen to help with one wherever it is. Regards Dave.


----------



## Yob (7/10/13)

Sounds like a massive hand in the air to me Dave..


----------



## WarmBeer (7/10/13)

Had to Google Map search it to be sure, but it turns out Deer Park is in Victoria.

Colour me interested.


----------



## Charst (7/10/13)

ME too gotta find time to brew but should be keen


----------



## djar007 (7/10/13)

Hand is up alright. Cant wait to be involved in one of these. Wish I had been at the last one but work etc. Will definitely take you up on the offer steve. And anyone else keen. Let's see if the rest are keen to travel to the west.


----------



## Yob (7/10/13)

we can poke your flash new keggerator :lol:


----------



## manticle (7/10/13)

Might not be swapping but happy to help in other ways including brewing on the day, turning up and drinking a lot and having quiet conversations with any pets or favourite pieces of furniture.


----------



## djar007 (7/10/13)

Sounds good manticle. Bit light on for pets but I think I can organise some furniture. Be great to do a brew.


----------



## manticle (7/10/13)

Even gnomes are enough for me mate.

Everyone has gnomes.


----------



## djar007 (7/10/13)

Closest I have to gnomes is a bottle of la chouffe


----------



## Cocko (7/10/13)

I am a gnome and am way keen...

Dont really care if you talk to me or not...

I can also be a chair, not a big chair but a chair-ish structure - [small one]

EDIT: Oh oh oh.. and I am good at making Fraggle rock characters in the form of shadows puppets.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/10/13)

Big Ups, Dave.
Very keen to attend. However, not yet sure if available.
Very keen to swap. Not sure if i have time to brew a spare batch.

Bit lame i'm afraid, but hopefully i can confirm some of that closer to the date.

Also, very keen to watch the brewers at work on the day.
However, this time: Bigger batch, More oats/wheat, Mash-tun placed higher up under a lower ceiling, More arm-hair in the sparge.

Any suggestions for a style or recipe for the Case Swap Brew?


----------



## manticle (8/10/13)

Djar: la chouffe is fine. You do have gnomes but you may not know where they are. I will find them.

Cocko: I expect to see you there. Chairs we can sort out on the day. Gnomes will be present as mentioned above.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/10/13)

Would have loved to make this my first "real world" appearance and bring along a case, but I'll be in Perth that weekend.

I think the beer gods have done this to protect you all from being subjected to my beers, I probably need a good 6 months to refine AG brewing before entering a case swap....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/10/13)

I am in as a swapper - cant commit to attend until closer to the date though.

How does something differnt like a Raspberry Wheat sound?

I shall kick off the proverbial list to cut and paste

1. Grumpy Paul
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (11/10/13)

I am in as well. Hopefully should be able to attend, but will depend on the date set.

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Yob (11/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)


----------



## manticle (11/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle


----------



## DU99 (13/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle


----------



## djar007 (18/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99

better ad myself I guess.
I am borrowing a spit off a mate and organising a lamb souvlaki spit for the day. Plenty of salads and stuff will be there also. My wife is going to knock together a few spicy Thai dishes for the adventurous. Hoping you guys are keen to brew something but if not then no worries. We could have a pool comp. Or just eat drink and be rowdy.


----------



## Grainer (18/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99
4. Grainer

Would love to swap but don't think I will have anything by then  also timing is critical.. I have a golf weekend planned mid November


----------



## Cocko (18/10/13)

djar can we confirm the date is December 14th? At your new gaff?

I am keen, just need to know date for sure?


And if Yob will change his mind... h34r:


----------



## djar007 (18/10/13)

Yep. That's the set date. Locked in here.


----------



## DU99 (18/10/13)

mmm..have to check the roster..............


----------



## Yob (18/10/13)

I do have a 6 'person' tent...

Considering

Is it going to be a brewday as well? If so we'd best get cracking on cube list and recipe, these things are best not left till last moment...


----------



## Cocko (18/10/13)

If we can tap 3 circuits, happy to my 7200w 98L kettle for a boil... 

2c.


----------



## djar007 (18/10/13)

If you guys want to brew I am happy to as well. My system only churns out 35 40 litres but I am in the process of collecting for a bigger system. So I have a 100 litre and 200 litre stainless pots. Three one forty litre pots and two burners. And an urn. And if kranky gets his ass moving I will have 15 gallon Mt. None of it is set up into a system yet. But my brew machine is working. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Cocko (18/10/13)

FARK IT ALL!

Just realised the date and then asked the Mrs what she wants to do for her B'Day - Dec 13th.

Usually its nothing... but apparently this year, we will be celebrating on the Saturday.... the 14th.

Damn you all - in particular, her.

May still be able to swindle something.


I pretty much blame Yob.


----------



## djar007 (18/10/13)

She's welcome to come too mate. Hehe


----------



## djar007 (18/10/13)

And Du. Easy walk for you.


----------



## Cocko (18/10/13)

djar007 said:


> She's welcome to come too mate. Hehe


Tried playing that card... I won't relay the response here, as it could possibly shut down the net.

:lol:


*Will find a way*


----------



## DU99 (18/10/13)

She might enjoy the trip


----------



## Yob (18/10/13)

DU99 said:


> i just walk home..


Then you havnt done it correctly Im afraid.. nobody should be capable of walking after a case swap :lol:


----------



## Charst (18/10/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99
4. Grainer
5. Charst

May Swap yet if I can get a brew on. Got a few days off as of today so a chance to upgrade.


----------



## Edak (18/10/13)

Then you havnt done it correctly Im afraid.. nobody should be capable of walking after a case swap :lol:

I clearly did something wrong after the last swap.


----------



## Charst (18/10/13)

Edak said:


> I clearly did something wrong after the last swap.


Correct it this time round Edak!


----------



## Edak (18/10/13)

Deer park is not on the close list for me, will not make it this time I am afraid... :-( 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charst (18/10/13)

Edak said:


> Deer park is not on the close list for me, will not make it this time I am afraid... :-(
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Cockatoo wasn't very close to coburg. I'll bring saison h34r:


----------



## Grainer (18/10/13)

Excited about this one.... Breakbear will have to bring his rotisserie & have a second attempt.. maybe I can stay and get the wife to pick me up the next day.. I got a good 6 man tent that can fit me and a 24 year old hot female as well .. heeh ehhehe :beerbang: ...


----------



## Edak (19/10/13)

Is 24 your limit? Or is that the youngest you'd go with the half plus seven rule? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DU99 (19/10/13)

Is burwood somewhere near ringwood


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/10/13)

Throwing my name on the list and will confirm in November. Most likely getting surgery in December but date not confirmed.

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007
4. Midnight Brew
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99
4. Grainer
5. Charst


----------



## Edak (19/10/13)

DU99 said:


> Is burwood somewhere near ringwood


Well it's not as far east as ringwood, actually a fair bit closer to town. Are you comparing wood?


----------



## djar007 (31/10/13)

For the record. No deer in deer park. Now I have about six spare seventeen litre cubes. If we are going to brew then I can lend them out. I am keen to do a brew for the day just for a bit of criticism of my rig and process. Spit and food won't be a drama and if you guys want to stay that's cool. Plenty of room to roll out a swag. Could probably organise a couple of runs to the city later on to drop people off. Keen to kick off the summer with a big one so the more the merrier.


----------



## Yob (31/10/13)

What's usually critical is getting a list of people who want cubes, from this you can work backward to see what equipment we'll need to get the output... Then of course comes settling on a recipe and getting contributors to put their name against ingredients for said recipe. It's your show mate, but these things are best not left to the last minute.. 

What's the output on your system?


----------



## djar007 (31/10/13)

My system is my brau clone. Output is a comfortable 35 litres. I have some big brew pots I am setting up. Bit they are not there yet. I have a 200 litre stainless pot, 100 litre stainless pot and a blichmann 15 gallon mash tun. And a 35 litre urn. Happy for some guidance. So let's get an idea of cubes for the day and then we can work out the rest.


----------



## DU99 (31/10/13)

i will go with the flow..something with fruit kick..something summer..we could make a basic brew with bittering hops and dry hop to own taste (like a FWK)


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

Sounds good to me du99. I have a hop rocket too so we can run it through that with some hop flowers. So we could use some cascade and galaxy flowers. I am doing a hop blast ipa at the moment as in zymurgy and would be keen to trial another. If you guys are willing to sacrifice a heap of hops. I will be happy to run my kettle and can run a mash tun and boil kettle too. That would be about a hundred litres in that lot. How much does everyone want. I can supply two burners. Got two gas bottles. One will be for my boil kettle. So that's a spare . Any reason why we need to no chill if we can chill it all into sterile containers to take home. I'm keen to run a big batch through the hop rocket and chiller. Ideas or suggestions would be good please guys.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/11/13)

Whooooaaaa. Stop everything. You've got a hop rocket & chiller you're keen to use?! 
I'm totally there! Keen to see it in action, & keen to sample the results. 
Well, it's probably not that big a deal really, but I'm still keen. 
With that equipment I strongly advocate Feral Hop Hog clone (IPA), though maybe drop the IBUs a bit if possible for general appeal. So really, somewhere between a very hoppy APA and the hop hog. 
I'd even nominate some hops: Columbus & simcoe (& 1-2 others: galaxy, mosaic?). 
I think FHH is citra, centennial & cascade, fwiw.

Maybe Yob could suggest a great hop combo?

This is only my 2nd, so I'm cool if everyone else is sick to death of APAs & IPAs at swap meets. 

I've got 2 x 10L cubes. Love to fill 1 or both on the day of anything brewed. Not much equipment to contribute sadly, just 2 x 30L urns. I do have an unused 20plate chiller to christen tho! Happy to contribute ingredients. 

Given the last case swap brewing effort, I'm guessing the chillers will be needed around 1-2am. 
I advocate less oats this time.


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

Sounds good techno. I am going to make up a filter so I can run pellets through the hop rocket. I have been using flowers to do it. But a filter may work better. So I will make a list of cubes against names tonight. In the middle of cleaning up a brew day. Went well. Bring that chiller. We could probably use it I think. As for bringing kegs etc. I have a two tap kegerator. As some of you may know. Thanks Vittorio. And i have two huge fridges you could all put kegs in or bottles or growlers. So no worries there. I am happy to contribute some of the grain. I have a bag of briess pale from the last bulk buy. Happy to use that. Got quite a lot of spec grain but mostly darker stuff. Is everyone going to be happy with a hop hog ish ipa?


----------



## DU99 (2/11/13)

Next ???? what's everyone bringing...


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes


----------



## JDW81 (2/11/13)

Righto Gents,

Never been involved in a swap before but I'm keen to get amongst the HB community. What is protocol for the day, and are unknown brewers welcome?

More than happy to bring a dozen of my best, or a cube to swap, if that is the done thing.

Cheers,

JD.


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

Your welcome. If your keen to bring a dozen put your name up and add what you will add if you know what it is. Otherwise just bring some beers and an empty container and we will try and fill it. Add your name to that list too so we can guage how many cubes we will need. Then we can work out equipment and ingredients. Regards dave


----------



## DU99 (2/11/13)

Jdw ..i only two people that are coming one is the host and the other is the hop merchant.

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

JDW81 said:


> Righto Gents,
> 
> Never been involved in a swap before but I'm keen to get amongst the HB community. What is protocol for the day, and are unknown brewers welcome?
> 
> ...


Anyone who isn't a tit or troublemaker is welcome to these mate.

Basically if you want to swap, put your name down on the list. The number of swappers on the final list need to brew at least that number of longnecks which are numbered with the equivalent list number.

On swap day, every swapper gets 1 of every beer and hopefully later tastes and provides feedback. People not swapping are also welcome to come along and talk shit about beer. Host usually provides some kind of barbecue/spit deal which people may put in a few bucks for or bring a plate of something or both.

Everyone brings beer, everyone drinks beer, everyone talks about beer and it is a lot of fun. Sometimes awkward, especially early on as it's a bunch of strangers who are gathered together via the internet for nerdy reasons but beer makes it all work well most of the time and it can be super. Some people stay an hour, some all night.
Beer is also usually brewed on the day with brewers and helpers (or donors of ingredients and equipment) taking home wort to ferment.

Get amongst it.


----------



## JDW81 (2/11/13)

manticle said:


> Anyone who isn't a tit or troublemaker is welcome to these mate.
> 
> Basically if you want to swap, put your name down on the list. The number of swappers on the final list need to brew at least that number of longnecks which are numbered with the equivalent list number.
> 
> ...


I am neither a tit nor trouble maker, however am well versed in drinking and talking about beer.

My brewing has been somewhat sporadic lately due to university commitments, but may be able swap if I'm happy with how few recent brews turn out. Keen as though. Should know if they are up to it within a few weeks. If the list is full, so be it, if not, I'm in.

JD.


----------



## Grainer (2/11/13)

Could possibly join in swap but would only have the same brew I put in for July...???? and bring a cube or 2..


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

Sounds good to me. Can you add it to the list. Doesn't matter if it changes but looking for a bit of an idea . Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

Long way from full JD. List is usually capped somewhere between 24 and 28.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/11/13)

Thanks for adding me djar - i couldn't transfer the list on my phone earlier today & do it myself.

I might be able to swap if the numbers stay low - i don't think i'll be able to prepare anything for it, & my reserves are a bit small. See how it goes. Is that ok? Or is it better to put me down as tentative? either's fine.

Are there no other suggestions for the recipe??
I was only kinda throwing the Hop Hog suggestion out there. I'm super keen for it, but i'd be happy with pretty much anything, tbh.
I hear Manticle knows a good recipe for something that may or may not be a Mild... h34r: :lol:


----------



## djar007 (3/11/13)

No one else has thrown a hat into the ring. So I think it is decided. Put your name down as tentative and we cN change it later. I am just trying to get things rolimg before I go back to work so that we cN start talking equipment and grains.


----------



## JDW81 (3/11/13)

I'm a tentative swapper at this stage...


1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
3 DU99
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes


----------



## DU99 (3/11/13)

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes


----------



## manticle (3/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swap Attendees

1: Yob - Camping (_*Not*_ for Cocko)
2. Manticle : 15 - 20 L cube
3 DU99
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul

2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

1: Yob: 20 ltCube
2. Manticle: 15 - 20 L cube
3 DU99.. 20litre cube..
4. Grainer
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes

Running total = 80lt

My suggestion for a recipe is a Pliny Clone..


----------



## manticle (3/11/13)

You dropped me off the list Yob.

Fair enough - I accidentally dropped du99 off.


----------



## djar007 (3/11/13)

I like that. Have made it before and it was very nice.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/11/13)

Sure. What the hell. Looks pretty serious with the hops. Seen it before as highly praised but unlikely to brew it myself in the near future, so that probably makes it a great candidate. 
Um ... 90 IBUs. Is that rather bitter, or does it all balance nicely?


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Sure. What the hell. Looks pretty serious with the hops. Seen it before as highly praised but unlikely to brew it myself in the near future, so that probably makes it a great candidate.
> Um ... 90 IBUs. Is that rather bitter, or does it all balance nicely?


My AAAIPA (recently finished  ) was calculated at well over 100 but damned if it tasted it.

Ive not tried this beer, I think Bum brewed it not long back so perhaps he has some insights?

Its not


----------



## Grainer (3/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul

2. RelaxedBrewer
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

1: Yob: 20 ltCube
2. Manticle: 15 - 20 L cube
3 DU99.. 20litre cube..
4. Grainer 20lt cube
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes

Running total = 100lt


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (3/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

1: Yob: 20 ltCube
2. Manticle: 15 - 20 L cube
3 DU99.. 20litre cube..
4. Grainer 20lt cube
5. Charst
6. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes

Running total = 120lt

Have we got a system for brewing this volume?


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

we will probably require 2 (or more) systems, Ive got a 120l pot (gas fired) that can be brought along if needs be.


----------



## Grainer (3/11/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> 1. Grumpy Paul
> 2. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
> 3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube
> 4. Midnight Brew
> ...


Its 140 L....


----------



## Grainer (3/11/13)

Maybe I have my rig running by then LOL ..probably not..


----------



## Grainer (3/11/13)

I could disconnect my pots and add them in the mix?? my rigs Isnt hooked up to elec tho and is a bit big to transport.. hmmmmm.. More importantly whos bringing the spit?


----------



## djar007 (3/11/13)

I will sort the spit out. Got a butcher doing lamb souvlaki mix for us. I will give him final numbers closer to the time and take the arm there for him to load up.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (3/11/13)

I have almost finished setting up my ~100 L system. I can go bigger but may take a while to get to the boil.

I am going to do my first 100L batch on it either next weekend or the weekend after (just waiting on some final parts to arrive). I suppose I will not know until I have done it, but this system might be an option.
I would also like to camp if that is ok. I can bring my own tent.


----------



## Grainer (3/11/13)

I'll most likely be a camper depending upon the wifes heath


----------



## technobabble66 (3/11/13)

Hey RelaxedBrewer, 
fwiw, i'll head back at some time later in the arvo/night, back to Rez. Can easily give you a lift if that's of benefit. Otherwise get cosy with Yob & Grainer.
@Grainer - hope your wife's ok! :mellow:

is The Ferret coming?
Whiteferret's kettle was pretty impressive at the last meet. 200L? Anyone heard boo from him? Wayne's system alone could handle the quota so far.

Do we need to start another recipe thread like last time?


----------



## NealK (4/11/13)

I am local and keen to get involved but have no idea how these things work. I do biab and am very keen to see other ways of brewing.
I'm sorry if these are stupid questions, but here they are:
How many bottles are needed for the case swap?
Long necks or stubbies?
Can I help out with ingredients and come home with a full cube?


----------



## Grainer (4/11/13)

24-28 long neck..hopefully tried and tested


----------



## Grainer (5/11/13)

I would love a dark beer..porter or stout  .. but I know summer in coming ... then Id be more fir a light honey wheat??/hefe or something similar..personal preference..

mind u might be nice to try something CrAzzzY !! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (5/11/13)

light honey wheat??/hefe :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (5/11/13)

Grainer said:


> I would love a dark beer..porter or stout  .. but I know summer in coming ... then Id be more fir a light honey wheat??/hefe or something similar..personal preference..
> 
> mind u might be nice to try something CrAzzzY !! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


stout was done at the last swap... I thought we were going for the P.Elder Clone?

What was the date? The Melbourne Brewers club Christmas boozup gathering is around then... please dont make me choose


----------



## pedleyr (5/11/13)

I only brew 10 litres of packaged beer per brew, would it be an issue if I contributed 2 different batches to the swap? Subject to SWMBO clearance of course, but I'd really like to head along.


----------



## djar007 (5/11/13)

The swap will be on the following Saturday. !4th of December Bum. Just broke my wrist teaching daughter to skate on Friday so I cant type much. I think two separate batches is fine pedlyr. I also think the Pliny is decided. Once we get numbers, we can scale the recipe to suit. I am now off work until the event so will be able to organise it a fair bit better. But typing will be slow.


----------



## manticle (5/11/13)

Two batches of the same recipe?


----------



## pedleyr (5/11/13)

Can do the same recipe if need be. I have reasonable consistency between batches but not perfect.


----------



## djar007 (5/11/13)

Is that ok manticle? Two of the same should be ok right?


----------



## manticle (5/11/13)

NealK said:


> I am local


Local?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOtpgz4L5d8


----------



## manticle (5/11/13)

djar007 said:


> Is that ok manticle? Two of the same should be ok right?


Absolutely.

Two different ones is unconventional but any case swap rules should be up to the individual swappers to work out. Usually same beer so everyone can enjoy and critique the same thing but nothing to say it all needs to be done at once.

Putting your best foot forward is number one rule in my book.


----------



## Yob (5/11/13)

djar007 said:


> Just broke my wrist teaching daughter _*what not to do*_ on Friday....


FTFY


----------



## bum (5/11/13)

Yob said:


> Ive not tried this beer, I think Bum brewed it not long back so perhaps he has some insights?


Done it twice. Absolute cracker of a beer but one that needs chilling, IMO. I've brewed it twice - once with no-chill (altered to include cube hopping) and once with a plate chiller. Both were good but the chilled was the best beer I've made.


----------



## DU99 (5/11/13)

i am a late scratching guys..family function


----------



## djar007 (5/11/13)

No worries steve. But if you finish early your welcome to come by. Sure we will be still at it until late.


----------



## Charst (5/11/13)

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

1: Yob: 20 ltCube
2. Manticle: 15 - 20 L cube 
3. Grainer 20lt cube
4. Charst 20L Cube
5. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes

Running total = 120lt

:excl: Copied most up to date list and removed DU99

Hoping to have something in the bottle by then so tentative on swapping. won't chuck name in unless I can


----------



## lmccrone (6/11/13)

G'day All

Never been to one of these either but the chance to see some experienced brewers in action and taste some of their wares sounds too good to pass up, so count me in. I'd also like a cube of this fancy beer that's being put together if I'm not too late.

1. Grumpy Paul
2. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube 
4. Midnight Brew
5. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
6.Lmccrone
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

1: Yob: 20 ltCube
2. Manticle: 15 - 20 L cube 
3. Grainer 20lt cube
4. Charst 20L Cube
5. Techobabble66-2 x 10 lt cubes
6. Lmccrone: 20 L cube


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/11/13)

Sorry guys - I am going to have to pull out.

There is no way I am going to get a chance to brew something up in time.

I have my daughters wedding on 17/11 and then my sons wedding 3 weeks after that on 7/12.

At the moment all our spare time is tied up in planning and gettng ready for 2 weddings in a 3 week period.

At them moment brewing for the swap would be biting off more than I can chew.

Sorry...

GrumpyPaul




lmccrone said:


> 1.
> 2. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
> 3.Djar007- ( Kolsch or Belgian Pale for swap) 1 x 17 litre cube
> 4. Midnight Brew
> ...


----------



## technobabble66 (7/11/13)

Sad to hear, GP
Could you still attend but not do the swap part?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/11/13)

Turns out the swap day is the same day as my sons wedding...

Probably best that i go to the wedding


----------



## technobabble66 (7/11/13)

Erm... the swap day is the 14/12/13 isn't it? (post #87)

GP, your previous post mentioned your son's wedding on the 7/12/13.
Have you (or I) got your weekends mixed up?


----------



## djar007 (7/11/13)

Its the 14th. I am going to have to get a final on the numbers for the cubes by the end of this week. Sunday night will be the close so we can start organising gear and grains etc. Hope you can make it Grumpy but if not thats understandable. 
Regards Dave


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (11/11/13)

I brewed on the weekend with my new system. I ended up making ~120L of 49 gravity wort on it. Some of my hose connections have still not arrived, so I brewed without the use of the pump. Had to use a combination of gravity and my 22Lt pot to transfer liquids around. We can use this system if people want for the brew.

It is a very basic system at the moment. 200L kettle, 130L mash tun (esky) and a 50L HLT I use for sparging. I have a powerful gas burner and a over the side electric element. I have not setup up any fancy herms or temperature control yet.

I should have the bits needed for the pump to be operational before the swap day.

Anyway the offer if there if no better solution is available.

Cheers 
RB


----------



## djar007 (11/11/13)

Sounds great relaxedbrewer. I would be very thankful if you could bring it along. With what I have here and your system then we can fill all the cubes. I will post up in the morning the final volume to fill all the cubes and will scale the Pliny recipe to that so we can sort out who wants to bring what. Sorry if its been a bit slow but my broken wrist and the meds and the whole not being able to move with a broken wing have kept me as busy as a one armed taxi drive with crabs. Still a bit of time so all will align.


----------



## djar007 (12/11/13)

*Swappers*
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007- 
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Non Swappers*

1: Yob: 
2. Manticle: 
3. Grainer 
4. Charst 
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone: 
7. djar007:

*Cubes:*
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Manticle- 15 - 20 lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Charst- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube

*Total litres* : 160 



*Grains: *


*Hops:*



*Equipment: *relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
djar007: odds and ends will be able to cover the rest.
Anyone else wanting to bring along any equipment is welcome to. If we are going to use the chiller as suggested for the recipe thats fine. I will try to have all the water boiled ,hopefully filtered and stored ready for the day. Just need to setup my filter at the new place. 



Not many swappers so I am not sure if we go ahead in this situation or just leave it until people are a little closer to time. See what happens in a couple of weeks. Working on scaling the recipe now. Can you guys put names down of who wants to stay over so I can work out some sort of bedding.


----------



## pedleyr (12/11/13)

I'm still a decent chance to swap. Happy to miss out on a cube given their popularity.


----------



## djar007 (12/11/13)

*Swappers*
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007- 
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.Pedleyr
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Non Swappers*

1: Yob: 
2. Manticle: 
3. Grainer 
4. Charst 
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone: 
7. djar007:

*Cubes:*
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Manticle- 15 - 20 lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Charst- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

*Total litres* : 180 



*Grains: *


*Hops:*



*Equipment: *relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
djar007: odds and ends will be able to cover the rest.
Anyone else wanting to bring along any equipment is welcome to. If we are going to use the chiller as suggested for the recipe thats fine. I will try to have all the water boiled ,hopefully filtered and stored ready for the day. Just need to setup my filter at the new place. 



Not many swappers so I am not sure if we go ahead in this situation or just leave it until people are a little closer to time. See what happens in a couple of weeks. Working on scaling the recipe now. Can you guys put names down of who wants to stay over so I can work out some sort of bedding.


----------



## pedleyr (12/11/13)

I like your confidence! I'll know by this Thursday either way. If I make it I can offer a lift there and back to anyone around Rowville


----------



## Grainer (12/11/13)

I can swap but same as last swap LOL!! got heaps left over.. seems like different people.pot luck LOL.. what equipment are u after?.. Ill probably stay......Depending upon attendees I may be able to throw in another swap...

*Swappers*
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007- 
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.Pedleyr
7. Grainer - Wheat
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Non Swappers*

1: Yob: 
2. Manticle: 
3. Grainer 
4. Charst 
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone: 
7. djar007:

*Cubes:*
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Manticle- 15 - 20 lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Charst- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

*Total litres* : 180 



*Grains: *


*Hops:*



*Equipment: *relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
djar007: odds and ends will be able to cover the rest.
Anyone else wanting to bring along any equipment is welcome to. If we are going to use the chiller as suggested for the recipe thats fine. I will try to have all the water boiled ,hopefully filtered and stored ready for the day. Just need to setup my filter at the new place. 



Not many swappers so I am not sure if we go ahead in this situation or just leave it until people are a little closer to time. See what happens in a couple of weeks. Working on scaling the recipe now. Can you guys put names down of who wants to stay over so I can work out some sort of bedding.


----------



## Charst (15/11/13)

*Swappers*
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007- 
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.Pedleyr
7. Grainer - Wheat
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Non Swappers*

1: Yob: 
2. Manticle: 
3. Grainer 
4. Charst 
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone: 
7. djar007:

*Cubes:*
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Manticle- 15 - 20 lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

*Total litres* : 160 



*Grains: *


*Hops:*



*Equipment: *relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
djar007: odds and ends will be able to cover the rest.
Anyone else wanting to bring along any equipment is welcome to. If we are going to use the chiller as suggested for the recipe thats fine. I will try to have all the water boiled ,hopefully filtered and stored ready for the day. Just need to setup my filter at the new place. 



Not many swappers so I am not sure if we go ahead in this situation or just leave it until people are a little closer to time. See what happens in a couple of weeks. Working on scaling the recipe now. Can you guys put names down of who wants to stay over so I can work out some sort of bedding.

Taken myself off the Cube list just in case I cant make it. getting ready to sell our house and weekends are about to disappear.


----------



## lmccrone (15/11/13)

I'll be making my way back to ascot vale so no need to make room for me to stay.

I have a 3 vessel system made from keg's, if we think any of my gear will be useful just say the word.

Cheers


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (16/11/13)

My system only uses a 50L keg to hold the sparge water. If we want to sparge with more than 50L someone else will need to bring along another vessel.


----------



## JDW81 (16/11/13)

I'll be swapping, but not staying.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/11/13)

*Swappers*
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007- 
3.Midnight Brew (Not Attending)
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.Pedleyr
7. Grainer - Wheat
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

*Non Swappers*

1: Yob: 
2. Manticle: 
3. Grainer 
4. Charst 
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone: 
7. djar007:

*Cubes:*
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Manticle- 15 - 20 lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

*Total litres* : 160 



*Grains: *


*Hops:*



*Equipment: *relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
djar007: odds and ends will be able to cover the rest.
Anyone else wanting to bring along any equipment is welcome to. If we are going to use the chiller as suggested for the recipe thats fine. I will try to have all the water boiled ,hopefully filtered and stored ready for the day. Just need to setup my filter at the new place. 



Not many swappers so I am not sure if we go ahead in this situation or just leave it until people are a little closer to time. See what happens in a couple of weeks. Working on scaling the recipe now. Can you guys put names down of who wants to stay over so I can work out some sort of bedding.



Not going to be able to attend the day but if the swap goes forward Id still like to put a beer up hoping someone from the east will be able to collect my beers for me.


----------



## Yob (21/11/13)

Did you want me to take yours along middaybrew?

(assuming I get the leave pass)


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/11/13)

Yob said:


> Did you want me to take yours along middaybrew?
> 
> (assuming I get the leave pass)


I've just entered the bulk buy so can drop off for sure now and stop by for a bit but any chance if they arnt ready for swapping straight away I could get you to bring them back for me?


----------



## vittorio (22/11/13)

i wouldn't mind sacrificing some stubbies for xmas, count me in


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (23/11/13)

I think we need start to sort out a recipe soon and organise what people are going to contribute.
I think the bulk buy grain pick up is the same day so it would be pretty easy to get the grain with that.

Are we locked in on the Feral Hop Hog Clone?


----------



## Yob (23/11/13)

I thought it was pliny the elder?


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/13)

Yep. 
I thought Pliny the Elder was selected, though I'm happy with either. 

But where are we gonna get all the hops for Pliny the Elder? ... oh hello, Yob

The grain will be easy if everyone just wants to throw some cash in - put the exact grain blend in an order and G&G can mill & bag it that morning. Myself or a couple of others could bring it over ready for mashing. Pity we didn't coordinate this earlier - we might've been able to do it as part of the BB by splitting unrequired amounts. 

Is that a preferred option - everyone just contribute cash for both the hops & grain?


----------



## DU99 (23/11/13)

+1 piny elder was discussed


----------



## manticle (23/11/13)

Swappers
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007-
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.Lmccrone
6.Pedleyr
7. Grainer - Wheat
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swappers

1: Yob:
2.
3. Grainer
4. Charst
5. Techobabble66
6. Lmccrone:
7. djar007:

Cubes:
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube

Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
Lmccrone- 20 lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

Taken myself off list for the minute. Not 100% sure at this stage. Got a few other things I need to focus on.


----------



## Yob (23/11/13)

you know... the scaled up recipe calls for 42 kg base malt... what are we mashing in?


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/13)

Some dude was talking up his massive, new, esky mash tun at the last one. It seemed to do the job.
Maybe he could bring that baby... h34r:

The only problem is Manticle won't be there to swirl his hairy arms & heat stick in there to loosen the 11 stuck sparges


----------



## Yob (23/11/13)

There won't be a metric boatload of oats to clog it either.. From memory it held about 20 odd kilos so would get us halfway.. (ish)


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/13)

Yeah, pouring all the oats into one out of 3 mash tuns was probably not a sterling move <_< :lol:

Only 20kgs?? Bugger!

Anyone else got a huge mash tun, then?


----------



## lmccrone (23/11/13)

Sadly, due to my globe hopping sister, I have a family Christmas that weekend and will have to be a late scratching. On the bright side it might make the grain bill a little more manageable for you guys.

Cheers


Swappers
1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Djar007-
3.Midnight Brew
4. JD(W81) - Most likely a hefeweizen or APA.
5.
6.Pedleyr
7. Grainer - Wheat
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Non Swappers

1: Yob:
2.
3. Grainer
4. Charst
5. Techobabble66
6.
7. djar007:

Cubes:
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube

Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube


----------



## idzy (23/11/13)

Looks like you guys are going to have a great time with that recipe  Just checked the calendar and unfortunately can't make it. 

Hope you have a blast.

Hopefully we can have another one in the new year...


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

Cubes:
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube

Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x6 = 36kg (name/amount)
270g Light Crystal (45?) x6 = 1.6kg (name/amount)
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg (name/amount)

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168d (name/amount)
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g (name/amount)
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g (name/amount)

Mash 67' 60 min
Mash out 77' 10 min

is the kettle we are going to be using able to deal with break + 1.5kg of hops?

also, will this need to be adjusted to NC? as in will we move those additions to 60 and 20 and cube hop the 0 additions? that would help with not having to mod the system to adjust for losses..

dunno, just throwing it out there..


----------



## manticle (24/11/13)

I thought the batch was getting chilled?


----------



## Grainer (24/11/13)

Cubes:
RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube

Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

Total: 120 l

Single batch  Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x6 = 36kg (name/amount) *Maybe buy 2 bags from the BB ?? for this and share the cost??*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x6 = 1.6kg (name/amount)
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg (name/amount)

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168d (name/amount)
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g (name/amount) *I can do all of this... Grainer*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g (name/amount) *Only have 100g of this... Grainer*

Mash 67' 60 min
Mash out 77' 10 min

is the kettle we are going to be using able to deal with break + 1.5kg of hops?

also, will this need to be adjusted to NC? as in will we move those additions to 60 and 20 and cube hop the 0 additions? that would help with not having to mod the system to adjust for losses..

dunno, just throwing it out there..

*Can only join in after I have finished with the BB unless anyone else is attending and can grab a few things off me at the BB?*


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

I have the rest of the Simcoe, 

I'd suggest that getting the brew started after the BB is getting a bit late, in an ideal world, we'd be mashing in at midday which means milling at 11ish etc, HLT's on at 10 sort of thing...


----------



## DU99 (24/11/13)

"*between 9am and 11am strictly"for bulk buy and it's only a 15min drive*..

i have seen in a few posts..vinny has using amarillo in this.also can use ctz instead of Columbus


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

Cubes:


RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube

Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube

Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt  x6 = 36kg (name/amount) *Maybe buy 2 bags from the BB ?? for this and share the cost??*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x6 = 1.6kg (name/amount)
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg (name/amount)

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0  x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g * Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*

Will also need to do the numbers to make sure amounts = AA% to balance at 1070 for this to clone, actual amounts may vary a little once we plug it all in.


----------



## DU99 (24/11/13)

pale or 2 row


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

We grow 2 row here... Pale ale malt... 2 row


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

I don't think the brand has been decided yet.. Happy to go with the flow...


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

What about salts for this? I'd imagine a goodly dose of cal sulphate wouldn't hurt... I can bring that along.


----------



## Grainer (24/11/13)

Yob said:


> What about salts for this? I'd imagine a goodly dose of cal sulphate wouldn't hurt... I can bring that along.


I have heaps 2


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (24/11/13)

My kettle is 200Lt so boiling in that should be fine. 
Not sure what will happen with my pickup in the kettle and all the hops. I think I should be fine though.

Are we happy with chilling and then cubing?

Is everyone happy with JW pale ale for the base? Or do we want something special. I will chuck the grain on my BB grain order.
I can also order the crystal through my grain book. What brand are we after?


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

Chilling then cubing?

Erm.., sounds dangerous..


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (24/11/13)

Yob said:


> Chilling then cubing?
> 
> Erm.., sounds dangerous..


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/11/13)

Gents,

Even though i wont get there i have a heap of CTZ (columubus) i can offer for the brew. Not sure if it is enough for your full recipe but it will go close. If not enough i have heaps of Apollo and Nugget, both are columbus substitutes.

I went nuts bulk buying at one stage, not giving thought to the fact I dont brew enough to buy full pounds...so i am never going to use this stuff.

You are welcome to it...i will happily accept a bottle from one of the finished batches though...


----------



## manticle (24/11/13)

Chill, cube, add yeast, take home.

Or do the traditional swap thing and NC but in that case, you'll want to work out something to do with the late hops.


----------



## Yob (25/11/13)

Add 0 min hops to cube is what I was thinking.. Move 90 to 60 and the 45 to 20 or something, havnt run it through software yet, just thoughts,

A kind offer Grumpy.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/11/13)

I dug up some inventory notes I had and I reckon I have the following you can use.

CTZ 13.1%AA - approx 125g
Nuggett 12.8%AA - approx 190g
Appolo 18.5% AA - approx 190g

(Ifigured the AA details might help with your planning)

From my reading Nugget and Appollo are substitutes for CTZ. Appollo is particularly recomended for bittering.

As I said - you guys are welcome to what ever you need - I am never going to use it all.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (25/11/13)

Ok, I am thinking 
Simpsons pale for the crystal ( which is ~45L)
Bestmalz Carapils fir the caraplis (Do we need this, it was on the clone recipe Yob posted)
JW Pale ale for the base.

It is a bit if a mix of regions/brands but I was trying to match the recipe with what grain and grape have available.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/11/13)

Hey GP, 
That's very generous of you!
I should be able to contribute some spare CTZ also - 100g at a guess (i'll have to check the freezer). 

Grains wise, i have no clue on the significance of the differences, so i'll go with more experienced opinions. Happy to go with RB's suggestion (JW Pale will certainly shave a few pennies off the overall cost!).


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/11/13)

I have no idea what a Pliny the Elder is - but I was just playing around putting those figures into the BIAB spreadsheet....

The 20l version comes in at about *180 IBUs*......

*Is that right?????*

I am even more keen to donate my hops now - and enjoy the brewday vicariously thorugh you guys. Just please someone send me a bottle of the finished product to try.

I am interested in trying something that hoppy - I am imagining a delicious tasty rip your face of hoppy bitterness.

If you want the CTZ, Appollo and Nuggett just let me know - someone can either swing by and pick them up from me in Boronia, or I could drop them over to Yob at some stage.


----------



## Yob (25/11/13)

Cubes:

RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube


Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg (name/amount) *Maybe buy 2 bags from the BB ?? for this and share the cost??*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g (name/amount)
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g (name/amount)
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0  x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g * Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*

A quick add up says we need 720g of Columbus/Tomahawk (other replacement) I think I have some Tomahawk (~90g), Nugget and Apollo stashed somewhere too if thats the weay we want to go?.. sounding like a bit of a basket case with too many subs happening though to my eye. (and no I cant get any Columbus from my regular supplier in time)

Dont forget that this also needs some dry hopping, not listed here for brewday clarity.


----------



## djar007 (25/11/13)

I have some bad news guys. I have been trying to work this out but I have just got my answer this morning. My settlement date has been pushed a week and I wont be settling until a couple of days before the swap. So to cut a long story short I am going to have to cancel the swap being at my place or at the least postpone it until after christmas. I still have my arm in cast and am trying to get sorted out so I can get back to work. On top of moving into the new house and all the other dramas I am up against I don't think I could host until a week or so after new year. I am very sorry for the late notice but I have just got the word from the conveyancer. Now I am going to have to re organise the removalists and everything else. Nightmare. I am more tha happy to host this if no one else can given the short notice, it will just have to be delayed a couple of weeks. 

I have a sack of Briess Pale Malt I can put into the recipe too. Fresh from the last bb.


----------



## djar007 (25/11/13)

I am happy to host it. But I fly out on the 18th and back on the 25th. So its really bad timing. Once again I am very sorry.


----------



## Yob (25/11/13)

Shit happens Djar, ya gotta do what ya gotta do..

At least the daughter can shred now right?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (25/11/13)

Cubes:

RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube


Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg (name/amount) *Relaxed Brewer*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g (name/amount) Relaxed Brewer
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g (name/amount) Relaxed Brewer
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g *Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*


I would offer my place for the 14th but I don't really have any room for camping in my back yard.


----------



## Yob (25/11/13)

Cubes:


RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube


Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg *Relaxed Brewer*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g *Relaxed Brewer*
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g *Relaxed Brewer*
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

800g Acidulated (*Yob 800g) ???*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g (name/amount)
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g (name/amount)
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g *Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*



thinking we should also add some acidulated malt for a PH adjustment to this?


----------



## pedleyr (25/11/13)

Completely understandable, there's no way you'd be able to settle and then host this. 

As it happens anyway, my wedding anniversary is that weekend and there was a lot of tension at my house for me even considering going - the words "I can't believe you'd even ask" were uttered. I thought she had managed to move past it but I learned this past weekend that I was wrong on that account.. Long story short I wouldn't be able to do the 14th anyway (unless I turned up, said g'day and then left, which isn't my ideal). I can still contribute swap beers though (if that's still happening given that there are only 6 of us on the list...)

What alternatives do we have? I definitely cannot host, simply don't have the room unfortunately. Pretty busy time of year for a lot of people, is it that big a deal to put it off until the new year?

EDIT: Also if it goes ahead on a date other than the 14th, I'll pick up some of the hops.. Just need to source them. If it happens on the 14th cross me off the cube list (unless someone is prepared to collect a cube for me, in which case I'll still get the hops)


----------



## djar007 (25/11/13)

she cant or pump the tranny. That sounds bad. 

Cubes:


RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
Yob- 20lt cube
Grainer- 20 lt cube
Technobabble-2 x 10lt cube
djar007-20 lt cube
Pedleyr-20lt cube


Total: 120 l

Single batch Brewday name/amount

Malt
6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg *Relaxed Brewer*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g *Relaxed Brewer*
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g *Relaxed Brewer*
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

800g Acidulated (*Yob 800g) ???*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g *djar007-594*
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g *djar007-126*
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g *Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*


----------



## Grainer (25/11/13)

Im out as I will be at the BB.... during setup


----------



## pedleyr (25/11/13)

You're probably right about the new year.

21st should be good for me - what about everyone else?

But the ingredient list has been completed and I'm not on it, so I'll feel like a tight arse. If there is anything else to be purchased for ingredients then put my name next to it. How did RelaxedBrewer end up with his name next to 39kg of grain??


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (25/11/13)

I just figured I would add it to my BB grain bill. If you want to chuck in some of the money that is fine with me.

The 14th is much better for me, not sure about the 21st.. I might be able to do it though.


----------



## DU99 (25/11/13)

21st not good for me ..working..


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/11/13)

If it goes ahead at yobs place on 21st - I will try drop over to say hi and meet a few of you guys (it's just around the corner from me)


----------



## technobabble66 (25/11/13)

Hey djar,
Totally understandable you have to cancel/defer. No stress! December's always a crazy period to organize anything, and it sounds like you've got way too much on your plate. 

21st will be tricky for me - I'm working until 3pm at least, then I've got a dinner at 7. I might b able to swing by for an hr if I'm lucky (or rather, if you're lucky ;-)) ). 
But either/or is good, I think. Whatever suits everyone else. While I might not b able to make it, others missing the 14th may be able to. 

Similarly with the brew day - I'd love to get 10-20L of Pliny & contribute some ingredients/cash, but if I'm not there it seems a bit lame everyone brews wort for me. Happy to go with the general consensus, but I don't mind if I miss this either.


----------



## idzy (25/11/13)

I think this date will work for me. How many are still keen?


----------



## pedleyr (26/11/13)

You mean you can host on the 14th?


----------



## Yob (26/11/13)

_*IF*_ it's to go ahead at my gaff.. I can also do the 22 if that works better... from memory we finish up (work work type work) on the 20th so I have a free game card pretty much, will be leaving to go to Brisbane ~24th so just putting it out there as an option.

As said above, I'm happy for it to go ahead elsewhere on the 14th as planned or any other sort of arrangement that is workable gor the group... just want to put the options out there.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (26/11/13)

IF it's to go ahead at my gaff.. I can also do the 22

"gaff"? How upper-crust British of you. I say, old chap, should be a jolly good show. Pip, pip!

If it's going to be at Yob's on the 22nd,i might actually be able to make it. The rest of December is a disaster zone.

Tickity-boo, an' all that...


----------



## Grainer (26/11/13)

Good for me ..and better caus of BB


----------



## Grainer (26/11/13)

Good for me ..and better caus of BB


----------



## Yob (27/11/13)

maybe we should do this a different way...

Anybody _*CANT*_ do the 22nd?

Should we plan for this date or is someone holding back with another option?

Toodle pip and Wat Ho!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (28/11/13)

It looks like I can't make it on the 21st or 22nd as I will probably be heading down the coast for Chrissy stuff then.
I have ordered the base grain through my BB and can organise to drop it at someones place who is going if it is that weekend.

Otherwise, we can do it at my place on the 14th but would be limited in the number of people that stay over. So depending on how many people want to stay this may or may not be an option.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/11/13)

I can do the 22nd, but would also be a fan of the 14th at RB's (we are in the same suburb, I think). So I'm happy with either, fwiw.


----------



## Grainer (1/12/13)

So have we got a date??????


----------



## Yob (1/12/13)

yes, either the 14th or the 22nd..

really, it just needs to be called, both have pro's and cons... as is always the case.

Something to keep in mind is availability of the system that can handle what we need to output, it may be this that makes the decision for us.

RB's + 1

AFAIK we still need some ingredients to make the proposed brew as well.


----------



## Grainer (1/12/13)

6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg *Relaxed Brewer*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g *Relaxed Brewer*
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g *Relaxed Brewer*
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

800g Acidulated (*Yob 800g) ???*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g *djar007-594*
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g *djar007-126*
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g *Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*

*Thought this was sorted????*


----------



## Yob (1/12/13)

looks like it, may have missed it, last I saw the C'bus was still unticked.

I guess the only question then is the date/place.


----------



## idzy (2/12/13)

Yob said:


> yes, either the 14th or the 22nd..
> 
> really, it just needs to be called, both have pro's and cons... as is always the case.
> 
> ...


I believe I can host on the 14th of December. I can't make it on 21st or 22nd. Just putting the offer out there. I also have pool and tennis court and room for other portable systems. 

Caveat: I am new to brewing, but the system is pretty good. I purchased it 2nd hand off gava. Rig: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76194-forsale-3-vessel-brewrig-75lt-pots/?hl=brewrig

EDIT: I have a purchase in the bulk buy, so hopefully whomever picks up the Grain can also pick mine up as I will probably need to set up and host and stuff.

Attendees
1. Idzy
2.
3.
4.
5 .


----------



## JDW81 (2/12/13)

With the location and possible date change I'm not going to be able to make it. I've got a busy few weeks coming up and can't really commit while the date and location is still up in the air.

Will move heaven and earth to be at the next one.

JD.


----------



## JDW81 (2/12/13)

manticle said:


> Swappers
> 1.RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
> 2. Djar007-
> 3.Midnight Brew
> ...


See post above….


----------



## Grainer (2/12/13)

Could have it at mine as long as there is an electrician willing to hook up my keggerator and fridge to the STCs lol.. also bulk buying on the morning of the 14th


----------



## WarmBeer (2/12/13)

+ 1 for Grainers place

Only 5 stops down the Frankston line, FTW...


----------



## Grainer (2/12/13)

Thinkin I should be at the QLD swap.. they have a full list of attendees...LOL


----------



## Yob (2/12/13)

The system (to my mind) is the definitive factor, aren't we going with relaxed brewers system? I thought he put up his hand when djar had to pull out?

I really don't mind where it is, just needs to be called so we can plan for it


----------



## technobabble66 (2/12/13)

+1 for RBs, if he's still keen. 
I'd hate to agree w Yob, but the system is kinda important for the brewing on the day.


----------



## DU99 (2/12/13)

idzy put his hand up also....


----------



## Yob (2/12/13)

Yep, realize that DU99, a kind offer indeed, however, the system he runs is a 50l system which would mean multiple systems and possibly a major **** around for relaxed, 

As I said, I don't mind where it is, let's call it And crack on with it


----------



## idzy (2/12/13)

Yob said:


> Yep, realize that DU99, a kind offer indeed, however, the system he runs is a 50l system which would mean multiple systems and possibly a major **** around for relaxed,
> 
> As I said, I don't mind where it is, let's call it And crack on with it


Apologies about the Red Herring.

Okay, so I am going to act a bit presumptuous here and try and get some progress happening on this thread, as there is still a lot to organise by the looks. We still need to confirm attendees, etc, as well as dates and host.



RelaxedBrewer said:


> I just figured I would add it to my BB grain bill. If you want to chuck in some of the money that is fine with me.
> 
> The 14th is much better for me, not sure about the 21st.. I might be able to do it though.


I will throw it out there that RelaxedBrewer is keen for the 14th. Does this work for people?


----------



## Cocko (2/12/13)

idzy said:


> dates and host.


Hmmm.... I would be looking at these points first!

If I could I would... I will 2015, Who is on this year?


----------



## pedleyr (3/12/13)

Just make it the 14th fellas - that's where the majority sits, and that was the date all along.


----------



## DU99 (3/12/13)

enjoy where ever it is


----------



## Yob (3/12/13)

on the 14th, at Relaxed brewers, with the iron.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (3/12/13)

Sorry guys been really crook (still am) for the past few days and not checked in. 

Yep, I am still keen for the 14th.

I would actually prefer it if it was hosted by idsy, but can host if that is what most people would prefer. I can take my system with me to another location (as was the original plan).


----------



## Yob (3/12/13)

RB, maybe sort out with idsy via PM and then tell us where it'll be.. Otherwise we'll still be discussing options in a week..

Aren't you close to djar? That'll make it easy on him to drop cube/ingredients to yours?

In other swap news, got my keg fermenting for it.

Questions for the host...

Do we need to bring all kegging gear? Do you have space in kegerator/keezer? Ball lock? Ice? Eskys?


----------



## idzy (4/12/13)

Yob said:


> RB, maybe sort out with idsy via PM and then tell us where it'll be.. Otherwise we'll still be discussing options in a week..
> 
> Aren't you close to djar? That'll make it easy on him to drop cube/ingredients to yours?
> 
> ...


Have PM'd RB. I am still happy to host.

Date locked in 14th December
Location: Ferntree Gully

If people can provide a bucket list of expectations of gear / bbq / food / drinks that would be great. First one attending and hosting!

I'm excited!

EDIT: Keg King are out of stock of Kegerators at present and I don't have one. If you guys could bring portable kegging gear that would be awesome. I have CO2 and Regs, just no cooling and taps atm. Hoping to have something ready for the day.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Damn (4/12/13)

Since its in FTG any chance I can jump in on the swap? Any Gear I can help with? Also is there enough brew for another cube?


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

Having some form of BBQ/Spit is usual, others can help out and bring snacks/salad etc.

Plan a time to start, send out PM's with addie details, allow 6-8 hours for the brew, best to work back from a completion time but may be difficult to do so with the BB on the same day.

realistically, it's going to be a late one, liase with RB re his system, power requirements, do we need extra extension cords? Mills? Gas bottles? Pumps? etc, we will need a rough guage of what equipment will be in use, I can also bring my 80lt MT/HEX if needed.

Folks will bring portable setups as required, Ill bring an extra pluto gun if needed... things will firm up as it gets closer to the date.. which to be fair isnt far off..

maybe PM Djar as well to see if he can drop cube n stuff to RB or sort it some other fashion?

Nice one for stepping up and pulling this together, it'll be a challenge fo sho'


.


----------



## idzy (4/12/13)

Okay so it is probably worth reconfirming swappers, non-swappers and cubes.

I have put people in unconfirmed that haven't been blatant that they will be there in the last couple of posts, just so we don't assume people are attending that cannot make it anymore. I will follow people up if they stay in unconfirmed for too long.

We will have two systems minimum: Mine and RelaxedBrewers, which I believe will be a capacity of 160-170L.

I have a MashMaster MiniMill that is wrapped for Christmas, which I may have to unwrap and mount  However if someone is able to bring a mill that would be awesome.

I will arrange to have a Weber Q and a 6 burner BBQ, but will need to firm up numbers to determine meat quantities, etc.

If you are interested in a cube just put it next to your name like RB has done and place yourself either in Swapper or Non-Swapper column.

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3.
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Midnight Brew
Lmccrone
Pedleyr
Grainer - Wheat
Damn
technobabble66

*Total litres:* 60L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system

*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_11_2013/post-13525-0-64841800-1383441825.jpg

Cheers,
idzy


----------



## Damn (4/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3.
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Midnight Brew
Lmccrone
Pedleyr
Grainer - Wheat
technobabble66

*Total litres:* 77L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system
_Damn: MaltMuncher_

*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebre...-1383441825.jpg


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (4/12/13)

Thanks idzy for stepping up. 

I will bring my system a long. Does anyone have a larger than 50L pot/kettle that we could use for sparing? I can only sparge with 50L, this recipe looks like it may need more than that.


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

I can bring my 70l? Single power circuit required


----------



## Grainer (4/12/13)

idzy said:


> Okay so it is probably worth reconfirming swappers, non-swappers and cubes.
> 
> I have put people in unconfirmed that haven't been blatant that they will be there in the last couple of posts, just so we don't assume people are attending that cannot make it anymore. I will follow people up if they stay in unconfirmed for too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grainer (4/12/13)

idzy said:


> Okay so it is probably worth reconfirming swappers, non-swappers and cubes.
> 
> I have put people in unconfirmed that haven't been blatant that they will be there in the last couple of posts, just so we don't assume people are attending that cannot make it anymore. I will follow people up if they stay in unconfirmed for too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## technobabble66 (4/12/13)

Quoted from Idzy:

Okay so it is probably worth reconfirming swappers, non-swappers and cubes.

I have put people in unconfirmed that haven't been blatant that they will be there in the last couple of posts, just so we don't assume people are attending that cannot make it anymore. I will follow people up if they stay in unconfirmed for too long.

We will have two systems minimum: Mine and RelaxedBrewers, which I believe will be a capacity of 160-170L.

I have a MashMaster MiniMill that is wrapped for Christmas, which I may have to unwrap and mount  However if someone is able to bring a mill that would be awesome.

I will arrange to have a Weber Q and a 6 burner BBQ, but will need to firm up numbers to determine meat quantities, etc.

If you are interested in a cube just put it next to your name like RB has done and place yourself either in Swapper or Non-Swapper column.

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3. Grainer - wheat - plus 20L cube
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3. Technobabble66 - 2 x 10L cubes
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Midnight Brew
Lmccrone
Pedleyr

*Total litres:* 117L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system
Damn: MaltMuncher


*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebre...-1383441825.jpg


>>Added myself plus cleaned it up a bit


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3. Grainer - wheat - plus 20L cube
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3. Technobabble66 - 2 x 10L cubes
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Midnight Brew
Lmccrone
Pedleyr

*Total litres:* 117L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system


Damn: MaltMuncher
Yob: 70 lt recirc HLT (electric)


*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebre...-1383441825.jpg

I also have a 120lt kettle I can bring if required.


----------



## Grainer (4/12/13)

Micha from Core brewing is doing a yeast sale through Bayside Brewers so we could get all the Yeast in smack packs from him...?? I'm ordering 2 from him ... $6 each


----------



## Yob (4/12/13)

WLP099...


----------



## Grainer (4/12/13)

Yob said:


> WLP099...


just wyeast on sale .. PM sent.. going for super strong !!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (4/12/13)

Thanks for the yeast offer but I already have some WLP 090 that I would like to try on this.


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/12/13)

I'll be there after the grain BB. Also should be able to bring a keg pending how fermentation goes.

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3. Grainer - wheat - plus 20L cube
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on them, only got 13 of these assuming its not 2 bottles we're swapping.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3. Technobabble66 - 2 x 10L cubes
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Lmccrone
Pedleyr

*Total litres:* 117L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system

Damn: MaltMuncher
Yob: 70 lt recirc HLT (electric)


*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebre...-1383441825.jpg

Yob? - I also have a 120lt kettle I can bring if required.


----------



## Grainer (5/12/13)

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3. Grainer - wheat - plus 20L cube
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on them, only got 13 of these assuming its not 2 bottles we're swapping.
5. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Non Swappers*
1. Idzy - 20L cube
2. Yob - 20L cube
3. Technobabble66 - 2 x 10L cubes
4.
5.

*Unconfirmed*
Djar007-
Lmccrone
Pedleyr

*Total litres:* 117L

*Grains:*

*Hops:*

*Equipment:*
relaxedbrewer : 110-120litre system(massive thanks)
idzy: 50litres system

Damn: MaltMuncher
Yob: 70 lt recirc HLT (electric)


*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebre...-1383441825.jpg

Yob? - I also have a 120lt kettle I can bring if required.


----------



## idzy (5/12/13)

Okay, so at this point I will be getting additional plumbing installed and provisions for 3 additional 10amp power outlets. I have a registered plumber and electrician on the job (2 of my brothers  ). I already have 4x10amp outlets and 1x20amp outlet, but they are pretty much being used already.

I am really excited for everyone to see the set up and offer suggestions for improvements.

Have we worked out who is bringing what in terms of ingredients? Are there any outstanding ingredients that need to be allocated?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

Have a look back through the thread mate, all accounted for AFAIK, need to sort out logistics with djar but that'll sort itself out I assume


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg *Relaxed Brewer*
270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g *Relaxed Brewer*
272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g *Relaxed Brewer*
340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*

800g Acidulated (*Yob 800g) ???*

Hops

Columbus 99g @ 90 x6 = 594g *djar007-594*
Columbus 21g @ 45 x6 = 126g *djar007-126*
Simcoe 28g @ 30 x6 = 168g *Yob - 168*
Centennial 28g @ 0 x6 = 168g *Grainer - 168*
Simcoe 71g @ 0 x6 = 426g *Grainer - 100 / Yob - 326*


These amounts may need to be adjusted to current requirements in terms of output. Aslo, cant remember, did we sort out a MT that could handle 40kg grain? would have to be 120l or larger, ideally a 200l techni ice would do it? (again may be able to re-think based on current output needs)


----------



## pedleyr (5/12/13)

Take me off the unconfirmed list gents, definitely can't do it, which is a shame given how close it is to me.


----------



## DU99 (5/12/13)

one of these beasties would go well


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/12/13)

Is there a place on the list for potential casual drop ins....

If i can find an hour or so spare i will drop over to say hi and meet a few of you.

No need to inlcude me in catering plans. I dont want a cube....

Just let me know where - If I can get there I will drop by


----------



## djar007 (5/12/13)

On my phone. Could some one please add me to non swap attendee and I am good for the hops too. I can also bring anything else needed such as hop rocket and plate chiller. May have a swap beer but would need to pull it out of a keg but looking like it will be possible. Regards dave. Do I need to bring my mash tun and braumeiser or any pots burners gas bottles etc.


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

how bigs the MT djar?


----------



## djar007 (5/12/13)

55 blichmann. Have another 100 litre with false bottom. But haven't got a herms. It's on the Xmas list.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/12/13)

Mash 
My mash tun is 130L. I have only used up to about 26kg of grain in it before. It can defiantly hold a fair bit more. We have the option of mashing fairly thick (2L/kg) and sparge a lot. 
However since we have idzy's 50L tun, we may as well use it and not stress.

Sparge 
My 50L keggle + idzy's 50L HLT +yobs 70HLT.
(are there enough electrics to run both yobs and idzys HLTs at the same time?)

Boil
My kettle is ~200L (44/50 gal stainless drum).
My burner has no problem boiling ~150L.
So we should use my kettle and burner to boil the whole lot.

I will bring my gas bottles and burner.
I have a backup 3 ring burner that I will bring along just in case we need some thing else heated using gas.

Since Damn is bringing the mill it looks like it is all sorted equipment wise for the actual brew.

anything forgotten?

edit- dijar007 posted while I was typing
the 100L mash tun might be handy but not 100% essential
I dio not have HERMS Yet either, I step by adding boiling water


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

I can bring my HEX is we think it required


----------



## djar007 (5/12/13)

Ok. Will ring g the 100 litre. Happy to bring some of the grain too. Feel like I am not putting enough in.


----------



## Grainer (5/12/13)

Can anyone pick up my hops in advance as I will be at the BB all morning..Also have a grain mill handy if you need it..My HEX is not properly wired up yet..but may be by then???

Grainer


----------



## Damn (5/12/13)

Grainer said:


> Can anyone pick up my hops in advance as I will be at the BB all morning..Also have a grain mill handy if you need it..My HEX is not properly wired up yet..but may be by then???
> 
> Grainer


Where do the hops need to be picked up from?


----------



## Grainer (5/12/13)

Cheltenham or Clayton or at the Bulk Buy in the morning..


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

If someone was going to the BB and picking stuff up, that'd be great as we could crack on early...


----------



## Grainer (5/12/13)

It finishes at 11am.. Then will take me about an hour to get home and then an hour out to FG. So guessing I will get there about 2pm or so..


----------



## idzy (5/12/13)

Hmm 2pm seems a bit late yeah? Agreed we should crack on early. Ideally 9am grain 10am start. Obviously Grainer will need to be at the bulk buy. Can anyone else put their hand up? I will probably habe hosting duties.

Do we have a mill arranged? 

Also, do ppl usually pitch a tent or sleeping bag or what? If anyone is keen to stay I might be able to organise something?


----------



## Grainer (5/12/13)

Id probably stay (I have a 1man/6 woman tent) and I have a mill as well


----------



## Yob (5/12/13)

Will be staying, tent can also bring a mill..

BB is at 9 so I expect that even if someone were picking stuff up, bare minimum to mash in will be 11.. In my experience, it doesn't go smoothly enough to put money on that..


----------



## djar007 (5/12/13)

I can pick the stuff up on the way through from the Bb. Early as possible . will check in later to look at details. On the run now.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/12/13)

I can pick up the grain at 9am from the BB (it is my order anyway) and then head straight to idzy's place. I will get the hops from Grainer as the same time.

Otherwise djar can pick up my order and the hops from grainer and I can head straight to idzy's place to help setup and begging heating up the mash in water.


----------



## Damn (6/12/13)

I'll be going past Clayton Friday arvo. Let me know if/what I can pick-up. I trust it's at Keg King? I'm going anyhow. I can get to the swap nice and early.


----------



## Grainer (6/12/13)

At the BB will be good.. Now I just have to remember to pay for the BB ... LOL .. and bring the stuff along for you


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/12/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I dug up some inventory notes I had and I reckon I have the following you can use.
> 
> CTZ 13.1%AA - approx 125g
> Nuggett 12.8%AA - approx 190g
> ...


Dont forget - I am still happy to throw in any of these hops if you guys want to use them for the brew.

And from my place in Boronia i could literally just about throw them to Ferntree Gully


----------



## idzy (6/12/13)

Okay then. Kick on at mine around 10am let's say?


----------



## MartinOC (6/12/13)

I'm in for shit's & giggles (no drinking, no swapping & no cubes required), but will be at the BB earlier in the day, so a late-arrival.

In the words of the Great Sage Schwarzenegger - "Give me your address there".


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

Yob said:


> 6kg Pale Mallt x 6 = 36kg *Relaxed Brewer*
> 270g Light Crystal (45?) x 6 = 1600g *Relaxed Brewer*
> 272g Carapils x 6 = 1632g *Relaxed Brewer*
> 340g Dex x6 = 2.04kg *(Yob 2040g)*
> ...


So... last leg of this race..

Has the recipe been put through any software yet by anyone to see what volumes are required? AA% adjustment of hop weights? (minor matter).

I'll also bung the HEX in the car in case we want to use it.. better to have it and not want it han want it and not have it  (though it may be best to not complicate things further)

130lt mast tun seems like a good size, as said though it may be best to use the 2 systems and combine in the boil... we defo dont want a stuck sparge h34r: ... again... at least there is no effing oats this time...



idzy said:


> Okay then. Kick on at mine around 10am let's say?


 Might be close enough to send out the details? PM those in the list (and those that expressed interest) and away we go..


----------



## Damn (11/12/13)

Hey Idzy,

What's your address please. Do you still need my mill? As I've just received an unexpected job on Saturday Morning my plan is to drop my mill off to you guys about 8-9am do the job and then come back between 11-12.

Also I'm going to KK on Friday is there anything I need to pick up?

See you guys Sat

Damian.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (11/12/13)

I chucked the recipe in some brew software and got the amounts needed for 120L

FERMENTABLES:
37.9 kg - American - Pale Ale (87.2%)
1.71 kg - American - Caramel / Crystal 40L (3.9%)
1.71 kg - Belgian - Caramel Pils (3.9%)
2.14 kg - Corn Sugar - Dextrose (4.9%)

HOPS:
625.26 g - Columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 90 min, IBU: 171.37
132.64 g - Columbus, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 45 min, IBU: 31.2
176.84 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.7, Use: Boil for 30 min, IBU: 29.48
176.84 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 10, Use: Boil for 0 min
448.42 g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.7, Use: Boil for 0 min

Slightly more than the original amounts from Yob.

Is the plan for everyone to bring their own yeast and chill?

Or we can adjust for no chill.


----------



## djar007 (11/12/13)

I would be keen to chill. But either way is ok for me.


----------



## Yob (11/12/13)

My yeast wont be ready so Id be keen to cube off the top, cubes for those that go that way can always be taken first and the rest chilled.

:icon_cheers:

ed: unless I get a starter spinning today :icon_drunk:


----------



## Yob (11/12/13)

So.. the batch I was brewing looks like it wont be ready, still a few points to drop.. blah blah.. spewing..

So the old backup keg in the fridge, pull it out and Ive keg hopped it with..

.75g/l Ahtanum
.75g/l Citra
.75g/l Au Cascade
.75g/l Amarillo

will pull it out on Friday night depending on how much it rips my face off :lol:

Got me to thinking, do we need to bring Party setups? Is there a Kegerator on site? Glasses? (ill bring me old faithful tankard) etc.. etc..

Anything else we need to bring to make it a smoother day and take the pressure off the Host/SWMBO?

:kooi:


----------



## MartinOC (11/12/13)

If a "Party setup" is required, I've got a twin-feed magic box (ie. two kegs run through the one plate chiller, two taps etc.) that you guys are welcome to use, but I'll need some warning to give it a proper clean.


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

Sorry for my absence guys, it has been a crazy week. Just reading through the thread now.


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

*If anyone needs to confirm anything my details are:
Adam - 0418 383 307*

I will be organising to have as much refrigeration / eskies / ice as possible. Doesn't look like the weather is going to be that great, but oh well.

I only have equipment to fill kegs at this point, but not to drink them. Filled my first one up last week. Anyways, keg king have been out of stock of kegerators, but I am going to buy a couple of them when I get a chance, hopefully before Saturday.

I will be organising burgers and stuff for lunch. I figure we can do a pizza run for dinner or something.

The main things I won't necessarily have are:
Big scales for grain, I only have kitchen scales. Which should be fine for measuring in lots.
Kegerator type stuff. Please bring party setup if you have.
Mill. I do have one, but it is not mounted yet, was on back order, just arrived.

Please let me know if you guys need me to organise anything! 

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer- 20L cube
2. Damn - 17L cube
3. Grainer - wheat - plus 20L cube
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on them, only got 13 of these assuming its not 2 bottles we're swapping.
5. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer
6. Idzy - Galaxy PA - 20L cube

*Non Swappers*
1. Yob - 20L cube
2. Technobabble66 - 2 x 10L cubes
3. Djar007

*Attending*
1. GrumpyPaul
2. MartinOC

*Unconfirmed*
Lmccrone

*Total litres: 117L*

*Equipment:*
*relaxedbrewer* :
110-120litre system(massive thanks)
*idzy:*
50litres system
BBQ, food, etc.

*Damn:*
MaltMuncher

*Yob:*
HEX
Mill
Tent
Party Setup

*djar007:*
100 litre HLT
HOPS from Grainer

*Grainer:*
Tent
Idzy's BB Malt

*MartinOC:*
Party Setup

*Recipe:*
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_11_2013/post-13525-0-64841800-1383441825.jpg


----------



## Yob (11/12/13)

My kettle won't be required mate, will bring party setup and keg charger / bulbs and anything else that may come in handy or useful I can think of..

PM out addie details to those listed above so they can plan trip Times etc.. Looking forward to it

Cheers


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

Just sent everyone a PM. If anyone didn't get it and needs my address / details, please let me know


----------



## idzy (11/12/13)

Yob said:


> My kettle won't be required mate...


Fixed


----------



## Grainer (12/12/13)

Culture on the go.. Only problem is that my Fermentation fridge is not up and running  anyone want to volunteer to ferment out my cube??? … my electrician didn't get it running in time with the STC (I have no clue how to set it up :blink: ) .. Well at least my brew rig is functional as of today..only problem is I found a craft in one of the tanks.. that the welders created ..have to take it back and get it fixed now


----------



## Yob (12/12/13)

Why not bring it sat? Pliers screw drivers cords etc?


----------



## Grainer (12/12/13)

Haven't got much ..all I have is the 2x STC atm.. What will I need..I can buy it tomorrow...


----------



## Yob (12/12/13)

Something to mount them in, connectors, power cords and plugs, a drill, dremmel type tools are handy.. Screw drivers (small) pliers.. Umm.. Cable ties.. Umm.. Maybe ask idzy about the shed and tools on site?


----------



## Grainer (12/12/13)

Cool martinOC will help also .. good other project for the day 

Thanks guys


----------



## djar007 (12/12/13)

I can bring a dremel tool if needed. And a drill. In fact I have all that gear laying around I am happy to bring it along. . And if you wanted me to ferment out your brew I have a big fermenter fridge. But I am on the other side of town. 

Regards Dave.

edit: If that is too hard I have a couple of spare keg king temp controllers I could lend you for a bit. 
edit2: I have been so busy lately I have just noticed I have not added a cube to the list for me. Rookie error. Anyway to add a 17 litre cube to the batch. I have enough columbus hops and can bring the extra pale malt. If it is too hard then I can live without a cube.


----------



## pedleyr (12/12/13)

Grainer mate if it doesn't work out for you on the day I've got plenty of room in my fermenting fridge to ferment your cube. You're picking up my grain for me so I can grab your cube when I get that if you like.

Just let me know.


----------



## idzy (13/12/13)

My brother will be around tomorrow. He is a sparky and will be hopefully setting up mine too


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

Bring the cube Dave, not sure how you got dropped off the list, well make it work I'm sure


----------



## djar007 (13/12/13)

Thanks yob.


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/12/13)

Didn't get the aroma I was chasing in the weizen keg I'm bringing, I'll let you fellas be the judge of that.


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

You can mix it with mine... I've got enough for both of us


----------



## Damn (13/12/13)

Unfortunately I'm pretty crook but will be there with broken bell. Are swapping 1 or 2 bottles?


----------



## Grainer (13/12/13)

Damn said:


> Unfortunately I'm pretty crook but will be there with broken bell. Are swapping 1 or 2 bottles?


I'm up for 2… each


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/12/13)

It is 10 or 12 bottles total? Grainer you're on the list twice. Bit keen.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/12/13)

Keen? ...As if all those lotto bottles aren't going to be enough for him....

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainer (13/12/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Keen? ...As if all those lotto bottles aren't going to be enough for him....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


My precious.. the beer bottles.. my precious .. Give them to me .. give them all to me.. Woo hahahaha….. obviously Ive had tooooo many tonight.. happy about the grain in my shed and my brew rig finally working.. Celebrate good times woohoooo...


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/12/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Didn't get the aroma I was chasing in the weizen keg I'm bringing, I'll let you fellas be the judge of that.


Although I'm not 100% happy with the weizen I have just tasted a sample of my swap beer. Its a tad immature but it laces the glass nicely, has great colour, aroma and flavour. Stoked with this little ale fellas.


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

Scales? Anyone? Mine do up to 5kg but that could be tedious...???


----------



## Grainer (13/12/13)

I'm using mine at BB


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

Someone is coming in advance with the grain meaning we will need others? I'll pack mine just in case I think..

Idzy, have you got a print out of the scaled up recipe with all additions?


----------



## djar007 (13/12/13)

I have the 35 kg scales I will bring. I also did the recipe up in beersmith. I changed it a little as my columbus hops are 16.5% so I changed that from 15. I also couldnt find the belgian caramel pils in my igrediens list. So added it as carapils. But it is not super tuned as I wasnt sure of equipment etc.View attachment Case Swap Pliny.bsmx


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

Nice Jaun


----------



## idzy (13/12/13)

Boys I just got home after a massive day and a Christmas party. Have all the ingredients for lunch tomorrow so I'm about to get cracking. My scales are also 5kg ones, but with both that will be a bit better. I haven't managed to get everything organised that I had hoped, but hopefully I will be able to send my brother on some errands tomorrow.

I don't have a print out of the recipe. Am I printing djar007's one?


----------



## idzy (13/12/13)

When we talk about case swap bottles, does a bottle = longneck? So 2 bottles is 4 stubbies?


----------



## djar007 (14/12/13)

Usually it is longnecks. I can print and bring the recipe idzy. No drama there.

Just about to head over to G and G. I have packed all I think I can. I am bringing my mill and drill in case its needed. And a few other bits and bobs. See you guys soon. Regards Dave.

edit: adding to post instead of doublie posting.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/12/13)

Anyone still on the way would you be able to pick up some ice please. That would be awesome if you could.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/12/13)

Sorry guys it doesnt look like I am going to make it...

Been feeling crook all day, dont think i wanna share what i got with you guys.

Spewing (in more ways than one) cause you guys are literally just around the corner.

Have a great day/night. Photos please....or it didnt happen

Grainer, I will post your lotto bottle to you.


----------



## Yob (15/12/13)

Epic... so much Pliny!! We ended up doing a Parti Gyle so all up I think we brewed 240l or there abouts.. pretty sweet.. second case swap in a row we have needed a 44 gal drum to boil in h34r:








Just a rediculous amount of hopping going on




First batch, we then got another 100l of runnings at about 1045 or some such gravity.. cant recall what the Elder came out at.. things got a little fuzzy toward the end there :lol:

Thanks to Idzy for hosting at the palatial estate and fro every one else making it another great swap :beerbang:


----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

Yob said:


> Epic... so much Pliny!! We ended up doing a Parti Gyle so all up I think we brewed 240l or there abouts.. pretty sweet.. second case swap in a row we have needed a 44 gal drum to boil in h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Yob,

Which post are the final hop additions in???? Can you repost them


----------



## Yob (15/12/13)




----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

Yob said:


> Final.JPG


Sooo many hops ...


----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

Who gave me the double chic stout last night???


----------



## idzy (15/12/13)

Not sure, but I wanted to find out if there were spares as part of the swap. It appears we may be a few bottles short on Damn's case. It was the yellow crate, I have put some in there from mine, but it appears that the beer was taken out for the divide, but not put back in! :unsure:

I wasn't around when it was happening because i was running my system, but we noticed this morning when packing up.


----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

idzy said:


> Not sure, but I wanted to find out if there were spares as part of the swap. It appears we may be a few bottles short on Damn's case. It was the yellow crate, I have put some in there from mine, but it appears that the beer was taken out for the divide, but not put back in! :unsure:
> 
> I wasn't around when it was happening because i was running my system, but we noticed this morning when packing up.


DOH.. we thought we got everyone…..what was left over??.. pretty sure everyone only got 1 longneck????(at least I did)


----------



## Grainer (15/12/13)

Who gave me the stout at the case swap for the lotto?


----------



## MartinOC (15/12/13)

> Who gave me the double choc stout last night???


That was me. It was my "thanks for organizing the grain BB", since I didn't have anything of my own to give you.


----------



## idzy (15/12/13)

Is someone missing a gas burner?

Also, is one of you more organised people going to start a tasting thread like the QLD'ers? I don't even know who's beer I got, LOL


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (15/12/13)

Great day guys!! Had a ball.

Whoops that burner would be mine.. its a miracle that I did not leave more stuff.

Some pics

Lots and lots of Hops





Whirlpool time



25L of hop trub


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/12/13)

Thanks for hosting Adam, was a great day to be part of. Can't believe how well the brew day went with those epic hop additions, the party gyle and the pool was made good use of for chilling.

Also thanks to John for the BB.

Should we start making a list of when to drink?


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/12/13)

*Swappers*
1. RelaxedBrewer-
2. Damn -
3. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on the. Little Red Ale. *Drink between Xmas and New Years Da*y
4. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer
5. Idzy - Galaxy PA


----------



## Grainer (16/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer-
2. Damn -
3. (wHEAT)- NOT LABELLED ( GOT TOP WITH EMBLEM) Drink NOW!!
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on the. Little Red Ale. *Drink between Xmas and New Years Da*y
5. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer - Drink tomorrow....nahh stuff it .. drink it now
6. Idzy - Galaxy PA


----------



## MartinOC (16/12/13)

Thanks again to Adam for hosting (& putting up with me the next day!). I think he was somewhat overwhelmed with the amount of information/advice & myriad ideas that sprung-up on the day (Me: I think we should start the cleanup. Let's drain the mash tuns. Yob: Hey! There's still plenty left in these grains - let's do a Parti-gyle & see what happens!).

Love the piccie of "Yob goes crazy-ape-bonkers with his drill & spoon" :lol:


----------



## Yob (16/12/13)

an extra 100lt boil for our trouble too, i reckon thatll be one tasty beer :super:

Dry hop schedule for the Elder is as follows (from post 66 in this thread)

28 Columbus 14 days
28 Simcoe 14 days
28 Centennial 14 days
7 Columbus 5 days (remaining)
7 Simcoe 5 days (remaining)
7 Centennial 5 days (remaining)


----------



## bum (16/12/13)

Now we know where the Centennial shortage is coming from.

Looks awesome, guys.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/12/13)

Hey Idzy,
Thanks a truckload for hosting. 
It was a brilliant space for setting up the brewing equipment, & for us to hang out & chat/eat/drink. And pool chillin is definitely the way to go
I had a fantastic time & the burgers were great!
The brewing process went amazingly smoothly - not a single stuck sparge! Though I can't believe you sneaks waited until I'd left with my 20L of Pliny the Bitter Bastard, then brewed the tasty batch with the spent/remaining grain. 
Well played, sirs, well played. 
Oh, and so far my hand hasn't blistered that much  ... A brew day filled with all the regular shenanigans. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Yob (16/12/13)

The recipe is an "actual" 90IBU... HTFU 

I really want to taste one of the second gyle as well


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (16/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer- Amarillo Wheat (American Wheat) Labelled "AW" with yellow sticker. Drinkable now
2. Damn -
3. (wHEAT)- NOT LABELLED ( GOT TOP WITH EMBLEM) Drink NOW!!
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on the. Little Red Ale. *Drink between Xmas and New Years Da*y
5. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer - Drink tomorrow....nahh stuff it .. drink it now
6. Idzy - Galaxy PA


----------



## Damn (16/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer- Amarillo Wheat (American Wheat) Labelled "AW" with yellow sticker. Drinkable now
2. Damn - LCPA good now, 2 weeks would be perfect or if you got the SNAPA#5 drink now.
3. (wHEAT)- NOT LABELLED ( GOT TOP WITH EMBLEM) Drink NOW!!
4. Midnight Brew - Bottles will have #17 on the. Little Red Ale. *Drink between Xmas and New Years Da*y
5. Grainer - Depending upon numbers either a Honey Ginger Beer or a Ginger Beer - Drink tomorrow....nahh stuff it .. drink it now
6. Idzy - Galaxy PA


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (16/12/13)

Does anyone know the starting gravity of our Piney? Mine is already fermenting and I can't remember what it was.
I remember the beer from the second runnings were OG of 43-44.


----------



## Yob (16/12/13)

Erm.. My memory is a little fuzzy on that too...


----------



## Grainer (16/12/13)

LOL I thought it was 40 ..I had reading of 34? and the second kettle was about 40..???

Final verdict

1st Batch=?
2nd Batch=?


----------



## Yob (16/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Does anyone know the starting gravity of our Piney? Mine is already fermenting and I can't remember what it was.
> I remember the beer from the second runnings were OG of 43-44.


You didnt take a gravity reading before you pitched?


----------



## MartinOC (16/12/13)

Working without a safety net here.....

Pliny the Elder's planned OG was 1088, but we ended-up with a larger volume. Yob mentioned the numbers of 1072 & 1075 in the same sentence. Those two figures stick in my memory.

Pliny the Younger(?) I seem to remember was bandied-about @ 1045. I'll take an OG reading when I pitch it tomorrow & post it back here.

Now....Yob....are you learning the value of WRITTEN notes yet???


----------



## Yob (16/12/13)

nope.. I can still take a gravity reading before I pitch 

I think that the younger was 1045 from what is a very hazy memory


----------



## technobabble66 (16/12/13)

1.072 was mentioned for Pliny the elder [edit: it was measured at 1.070, and martin(?) said it was close to the 1.072 of the original recipe], but I'm not sure if that was before or after the dex went in. 
And yes, mine is already pitched also. 
Anyone else get it down or measure before pitching?


----------



## idzy (16/12/13)

I haven't pitched yet, so I can take a reading. Will let you know.


----------



## idzy (17/12/13)

My batch in the fermenter was reading at 1.068 this evening. Don't shoot the messenger. I remember you guys saying my meter was reading slightly lower than the one you had, but I double checked calibration prior too, was spot on 1.000


----------



## Yob (18/12/13)

I'm wondering if you ended up with my refractometer!!

Is that fermenting or at pitch?


----------



## MartinOC (18/12/13)

I don't think so, Yob. I kept an eye on which one was which when we were comparing calibrations & after you & I tried Adam's with plain water, I definitely put his back in it's box.


----------



## Yob (18/12/13)

I havnt looked yet, just wondered if they might have got crossed, thanx for keeping an eye out.. Mine were a bit blurry by then.. Ha ha

1068 seems a bit low from What I recall.. Tempted to get mine on, I've got a 2lt starter finishing up.


----------



## Damn (18/12/13)

Hey guys what happened to my bottles?
Wasn't there enough beer.....did you buggers drink em?


----------



## idzy (18/12/13)

Just prior to pitch


----------



## Yob (18/12/13)

Damn said:


> Hey guys what happened to my bottles?
> Wasn't there enough beer.....did you buggers drink em?


I dont know...

Though not a part of the swap itself, I'm happy to pass you a few bottles when you swing past for that other gear


----------



## Grainer (18/12/13)

Happy to part with a few more if you are out my way


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (19/12/13)

Not sure what happened to your bottles. Were they marked with anything?

Pretty sure we totaly forgot about yours and only swapped between 5 of us. Maybe Idzy has them at his place.


----------



## Damn (19/12/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Not sure what happened to your bottles. Were they marked with anything?
> 
> Pretty sure we totaly forgot about yours and only swapped between 5 of us. Maybe Idzy has them at his place.


My bottles are longnecks with either #24 LCPA or there was a few #23 SNAPA5 stickers on the red caps. IDZY hasn't got them. No hard feelings I just a bit disappointed I wasn't getting to taste all the swappers beers.
Anyhow not to worry Yob just complemented the short fall when I picked up a Pilney dry hop kit from him.

I'm spuing I didn't leave another cube for the 2nd runnings.

Damn.


----------



## Grainer (19/12/13)

6. Idzy - Galaxy PA

Nice aroma, hazy either cloudy or chill haze from proteins in suspension, quite bitter, nice mouthfeel although, citrus characteristics; passionfruit/orange.. Overall an OK beer..


----------



## Grainer (19/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer- Amarillo Wheat (American Wheat) Labelled "AW" with yellow sticker.

From what I remember, was a very nice brew.. Nice and clear, crisp ..a pleasure to drink.. looking forward to another bottle tonight..


----------



## Grainer (19/12/13)

#23 SNAPA5 ..Dohhh.. missed out


----------



## Grainer (19/12/13)

Damn said:


> My bottles are longnecks with either #24 LCPA or there was a few #23 SNAPA5 stickers on the red caps. IDZY hasn't got them. No hard feelings I just a bit disappointed I wasn't getting to taste all the swappers beers.
> Anyhow not to worry Yob just complemented the short fall when I picked up a Pilney dry hop kit from him.
> 
> I'm spuing I didn't leave another cube for the 2nd runnings.
> ...


Hey mate remind me in Xmas case swap July and I will bring a few extra brews for you..


----------



## idzy (19/12/13)

What's the Pliny going to taste like fermenting at 23c?............................... SIGH! WTB FERM FRIDGE! It's on ice as we speak, but probably stuffed. So shattered.




Grainer said:


> 6. Idzy - Galaxy PA
> 
> Nice aroma, hazy either cloudy or chill haze from proteins in suspension, quite bitter, nice mouthfeel although, citrus characteristics; passionfruit/orange.. Overall an OK beer..


This feedback is appreciated Grainer. I think maybe some cold conditioning, bit of extra time in the bottle and some calcium sulfate like we used on Saturday could maybe smooth out the bitterness.


----------



## Grainer (20/12/13)

idzy said:


> What's the Pliny going to taste like fermenting at 23c?............................... SIGH! WTB FERM FRIDGE! It's on ice as we speak, but probably stuffed. So shattered.
> 
> 
> 
> This feedback is appreciated Grainer. I think maybe some cold conditioning, bit of extra time in the bottle and some calcium sulfate like we used on Saturday could maybe smooth out the bitterness.


DOH.. see if anyone can ferment for you.. my fridges are full sorry.. someone offered earlier for me .. check the posts earlier in the thread..


----------



## technobabble66 (20/12/13)

Sadly the same. Fermented 3 days at 20*c, but got home yesterday to it still bubbling merrily away at 24*C while sitting in the bath!! Cringe. God damn!! I had hoped the majority of the fermentation would be done by day 4. I've used Wyeast American ale 2, so hopefully the esters produced still fit into the acceptable spectrum. In hindsight, maybe I should've risked the sterility of my cubes & left it until the new year. Sigh. 
Gotta start lobbying for a ferm fridge, I think.


----------



## Grainer (20/12/13)

I'm still on track.. ferm fridge operating perfectly


----------



## djar007 (20/12/13)

I have two thousand litre fridges with temp control if you are desperate. Only got forty litres of Kolsch in one that is ready to keg. But alas I live a fair way from Ferntree Gully. Any gully for that matter. Deer park to be precise.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/12/13)

Haha. Thanks v much for the offer, djar. But too late for me, I'm afraid.

I think I'll claim it was a pre-emptive D-rest ;-))


----------



## manticle (20/12/13)

Earliest couple of days is the most crucial and with such a dose of hops in there, you might be OK, ye of no fermentation chambers.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/12/13)

Phew!!

Actually, will a D-rest of sorts (proper one, not what happened to me) or some additional general fermenter conditioning help clean up any less-desirable esters & alcohols?


----------



## manticle (20/12/13)

Not really as far as I know. Extended conditioning can help integrate the alcohol hit from stronger beers somewhat but not really fusels in my experience.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/12/13)

Booooo !!
Thanks, mants.


----------



## Grainer (20/12/13)

1. RelaxedBrewer- Amarillo Wheat (American Wheat) Labelled "AW" with yellow sticker. Drinkable now

Nice well kept head, cloudy..maybe too many protiens in suspension.....nice wheat summer drink....citrus from Amarillo was good....light bitterness..


----------



## Damn (21/12/13)

6. Idzy - Galaxy PA. Easy drinking Pacific Ale. Needs another 4 weeks aging. Bloody tasty though.

26. (Yobs) This is very similar to G&G fresh wort Artisan Ale Type I. Closest commercial is a Coopers Pale ale but superior. Very good aussie pale ale imo.

Ha or Hm(Yobs) American Brown. Coming around to browns and this brings me a little closer. Still getting used to the brown. But chisel away at these all day.

31. (Yobs) This is like a cross between an Aussie & American Pale Ale. Love it. This is very good. On another taste its more aussie than yank. This my favorite so far.


----------



## idzy (21/12/13)

Got some in the fridge myself, will report back later. Pliny is sitting comfortably on 18.3c now, yay. Ferm fridge is doing a fine job.

Two questions from the junior.

1) Racking Pliny as per recipe, I am assuming most people are doing this? I haven't done secondary before, how many people do this?

2) After racking to secondary, I will have a cake from the Elder. What are people's thoughts on using this cake as the base for the Younger?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (22/12/13)

I am not going to bother racking to a secondary. 
Don't use the whole cake for the younger, that would massively over pitching. 

I did end up adding some malt extract to bump it back up to closer to the recipe OG. 

I am away for a couple of weeks now so will not be tasting any of the beers yet. I will update you guys after I get back.


----------



## Grainer (28/12/13)

1st Dry Hops are in...


----------



## idzy (29/12/13)

I just moved 50kgs of spent grain from the case swap and nearly threw up! The smell is still lingering. I know you guys warned me, but I had no idea it would be that bad! It has been festering in the carport and got unbearable, so I needed to move it to the garden bed.


----------



## Yob (29/12/13)

Good lord!!

Lessons learned?


----------



## MartinOC (29/12/13)

Mate, just get rid of it any way you can & ASAP (bag it up & put it in neighbour's bins if you can). Unless you've got plants that just LOOOVE acid, it's just going to be an ongoing problem (plus it'll stink-out the neighbourhood anyway now).

Traps for new players, I guess........

In future, douse your spent grains in cold water. That will bring the temperature down quickly & stop the bacterial activity that produced that ******* awful smell.


----------



## Grainer (29/12/13)

Also bring on the mouse plague from the grains in the garden


----------



## Yob (29/12/13)

Damn said:


> 6. Idzy - Galaxy PA. Easy drinking Pacific Ale. Needs another 4 weeks aging. Bloody tasty though.
> 
> 26. (Yobs) This is very similar to G&G fresh wort Artisan Ale Type I. Closest commercial is a Coopers Pale ale but superior. Very good aussie pale ale imo.
> 
> ...


The HA is a heather ale I did about a year ago, but turned into more of a heather brown/porter due to a recipe malfunction...


----------



## idzy (1/1/14)

Did anyone else have tasting notes / constructive criticism for my Galaxy Pale?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## technobabble66 (2/1/14)

Hey Idzy
Happy new year!

Just before xmas I had one of the beers passed over to me, that i wrote a few notes on.
It had "17" on it. Unfortunately that makes it Midnight Brew's 



*17 - Midnight Brew - Little Red Ale*

*Appearance* - 
Dark reddy brown - fantastic depth of colour with that reddish hue. Carbonation rather light, though i couldn't guarantee it's not my glass.

*Aroma* - Nice tropical/citrusy fruity aroma, with a mild caramel malt undertone.

*Taste* - Really interesting flavour (in a good way) - similar to the aroma, it's got a slightly lighter fruity flavour, with a significant caramel malt flavour with a tiny darker roastier/toastier element to it. Nice moderate bitterness, quite clean. Unfortunately rather low on carbonation - in hindsight, this was opened a week early, i think, hence the carbonation is a bit low - doh! My bad!. Mild hoppy aftertaste - big tick. Unfortunately the mouthfeel is a fraction thinner than i'd prefer - is it a low temp mash? I'm guessing if the carbonation was a bit higher it might've balanced this.

*Overall* - I actually really like this - it's got a good hit of both the hops & the malt, where the malt has a few elements coming through. I'd definitely like to see the recipe of this (especially with a bit more carbonation/body it would be a brilliant beer) - exactly how i like them. [Also curious as to the hops used].

Big Thanks to Midnight Brew for sharing this.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (4/1/14)

Back from my holiday down the cost. Just put a few of the swap beers in the fridge, will put some tasting notes up later.

An update on the the piney elder and junior. 
Just put in the 2nd round of hops in the elder and starting the cold crash.
Tasted, the junior and it is very bitter and not much hop flavour. Decided to do a french press with cascade and simcoe to try to add a little hop flavour. I am now dry hopping it with simcoe, cascade and what ever those hops were that I was handed as grainer was leaving (columbus I think).
I am considering steeping a little crystal and adding it to balance the bitterness, still not sure though.


----------



## Grainer (5/1/14)

Hmm..If your doing that I wonder if my fermentation has stalled?????? Elder is still at 1.022 and junior at 1.011


----------



## Grainer (5/1/14)

Decided to add second addition of hops plus some amarillo..... keg in 5 days.. shoat hope I'm doing this right !!


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/1/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Idzy
> Happy new year!
> 
> Just before xmas I had one of the beers passed over to me, that i wrote a few notes on.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and glad you enjoyed it. I carbed it lower because I like them that way just depends if you want it more english or amercian.

The hop combo worked really well being an amber ale, got the best of both worlds.


15. Little Red Ale
44L Rogers/Smurto inspired and/or the mild mashing regime (manticle) has been on the cards for awhile

50% JW Munich
30% JW Ale
10% JW Wheat
10% WEY Caraaroma
Temp 70/72/78
Time 30/10/Raise Bag
FWH Northdown and Citra to 17IBU
20min Northdown and Citra to 13.5 IBU (Cube hopped)
1.5g/l of both Northdown and Citra dry hop
Wy Greenbelt (two cubes so maybe another yeast)

1.040
1.012
3.7%
30.5 IBU
32 EBC

I'll be making this again in Autumn but this time I'll add 0.5% chocolate malt. Then I'm tempted to go 2x split cubes so bitter with magnum then split one to northdown for flavour and dry hop (if needed, might go english on this one) and one something american. For me the bitterness was spot on and complemented the body well but I see where you're coming from with carbonation which is a preference thing for me. I can already see this beer is going to constantly evolve as a house beer, switching up hop varieties and yeast selection.


----------



## Grainer (13/1/14)

Both kegged and bottled.. Yob if you still want to taste the junior let me know


----------



## Damn (16/1/14)

Hey Grainer,

I'd love a big taste.....what are my chances?
Where abouts are you.

Damn.


----------



## Yob (16/1/14)

Grainer said:


> Both kegged and bottled.. Yob if you still want to taste the junior let me know


Hell yeah I do mate.. My elder is the next to get fermented... er.. In a few weeks


----------



## Grainer (1/2/14)

Elders bastard child gone nearly gone.. still have a bottle aside for the YOBBO tho..


----------



## idzy (15/2/14)

Just downed what was capped "BLACKI". Very nice beer. I am not going to pretend to be a tasting expert and add notes, apart from nice dark beer with toasty caramel notes, but also quite prominant hops. Very interesting combo and enjoyed it.

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## idzy (15/2/14)

Just popped the top on one with like a crown sort of cap on it, has a very weird funky smell... smells very odd, not going to risk it. May have left this one too long, apologies if anyone is offended.


----------



## idzy (15/2/14)

Just popped an 'AW'. Very nice indeed. Nice and refreshing. Light with subtle hop flavour. Very drinkable and yummy. Does have a slight alcoholic nose, which is scary because it goes down amazing. Would be awesome to have a 6 pack of these by the pool. Or a bronco tap with 10m hose for that matter.


----------



## Damn (17/2/14)

Well I just cracked my first longneck of Pilney the Elder. F%#$#k what a beer! Had it at 12pm, screwed my palet for anything else but I'd be off my face if I had anymore. I just installed security to protect the rest of the batch. Can't really have too many more than 1 longneck for me, its like fine wine. I'm ready to say that's the best homebrew to hit my cellar. Magnificent brew fella's. Thank you very much. Wish I could of participated more in that brew.


----------



## Yob (4/3/14)

a little belated on my part but Ive just piched my Elder :blink:

I has a pack of 1217 in the fridge I'd been meaning to use and put that onto a Cascade Mosaic all cube hopped IPA last week, on Sunday I racked it off, quickly rinsed a jar of yeast (very roughly) and pitched into the Elder, 24 hours and it's blown it's top and is currently spewing yeast throughout the fridge :lol: 

If I had a bit more time, i'd have fitted a blow off, maybe tonight after the pub


----------



## Yob (5/3/14)

HFS... 1068 Sunday, 1020 today, better dry hop this beast, what was others finishing gravity? 

Quite impressed with a 3 day ferment


----------



## breakbeer (5/3/14)

idzy said:


> Just popped the top on one with like a crown sort of cap on it, has a very weird funky smell... smells very odd, not going to risk it. May have left this one too long, apologies if anyone is offended.


Sorry, but WHAT? Risk what exactly? You went as far as smelling it & then didn't even have one sip?


----------



## Mardoo (5/3/14)

Yob said:


> HFS... 1068 Sunday, 1020 today, better dry hop this beast, what was others finishing gravity?
> 
> Quite impressed with a 3 day ferment


Your usual yeast?


----------



## Yob (5/3/14)

Nope, had a smack pack that was getting on and needed to be used, was a second use, racked a beer on Sunday, gave a jar a quick rinse and chucked it in, definitely one to bank


----------

